# Windows Systemsprache ändern !



## reddi (7. November 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Lösung für Windows (Server 2003) die Systemsprache komplett zu ändern ? Also z.B. von Englisch auf Deutsch. Gibts da einen Sprachfile oder ähnliches ?  Wäre dringend ;-) Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2003)

Nicht global.

Es gibt Spracheinstellungen in Dateien (dll, exe) und in der Registry.
Das selbst zu ändern ist SEHR SEHR viel Arbeit


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. November 2003)

Deutsche Version kaufen - Problem gelöst!

Closed - Verdacht auf gedowntütte Version!


----------

